# A Few SQ downloads.. Sheffield Labs, Usher, Audiophile Voices



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey,
these are in Wav format except for the Usher which i will provide in Wav soon.
I'll be adding some more later on as they finish uploading.
enjoy and feel free to give back to the community!


Usher:

Sheffield Labs CD Imaging and Set Up

Sheffield Labs CD05 Your Disk

Sheffield Labs CD Remainder

Sheffield Labs CD04 Amplifier Gains

Sheffield Labs CD03 My Disk

Best Audiophile Voices


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

Chesky Ultimate Demonstration Disk:


----------



## an2ny888 (Jun 27, 2008)

tnx for the downloads! question, is the chesky demo disc just one long track?


----------



## dmazyn (Apr 29, 2008)

It should not be I had to use a wav editor once I converted from flac to make the tracks.


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

when i play it, it comes out as one single track. haven't had a chance to split it up yet.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

whats with "CD Remainder" what does it belong to?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

one file for all the songs sucks. I had to deal with that on the Sheffield Disc I downloaded a year ago and got pissed off. FWIW, the sheffield "my disc" and the IASCA setup disc I uploaded and linked here a few days ago are nearly the same. 


Thanks for the others, though. I might pick 'em up.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks, I didn't have all the Sheffield Labs disks. 

Is the numbering correct or are there some tracks missing from the 102 and 105 disks?


----------



## an2ny888 (Jun 27, 2008)

it seems that the usher download is incorrect, it's the same file as the best audiophile voice


----------



## donkeypunch22 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Poochieone


----------



## boltupright (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks very much! will try to download a couple for later listening.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

ANyone know a good free program to open and convert the Usher demo? it is a .gi file type.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## digital (Sep 12, 2008)

Tonyguy said:


> ANyone know a good free program to open and convert the Usher demo? it is a .gi file type.


let me google that for you: gi to iso


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

ISOBuster is complaining when trying to convert the Usher Demo...anyone have any luck?


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

back from the deep, i've re-uploaded the usher disc. should be a simple rar folder now.
enjoy


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Here is the RALLY 3 CD SET ( use 7-ZIP )


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks DAT, but they are password-protected... ?


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

what the password DAT


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> one file for all the songs sucks. I had to deal with that on the Sheffield Disc I downloaded a year ago and got pissed off. FWIW, the sheffield "my disc" and the IASCA setup disc I uploaded and linked here a few days ago are nearly the same.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the others, though. I might pick 'em up.


link?


----------

